# Help with Disassembling a Steam Locomotive



## cesar.14bis (May 30, 2018)

Hi everyone.
Im trying to take apart the cover of my Model Power 0-4-0 steam but after I remove the screws, I could not remove it. Some one can help me?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

cesar.14bis said:


> Hi everyone.
> Im trying to take apart the cover of my Model Power 0-4-0 steam but after I remove the screws, I could not remove it. Some one can help me?



Did you take the bottom screws out, refer to the attachment?
They made different 0-4-0 but they are about the same.
When you say the cover you mean the shell right?
Or do you mean the chassis cover?


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Sometimes screws are hidden in interesting places. Take a flashlight and look down the inside of the smokestack. Sometimes there's a screw down there.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Sometimes there are little dabs of glue or little tabs holding things on. Sometimes the couplers hold things on.

Hard to be specific without an exact make / model. The expanded parts view that Big Ed posted (albeit of a different loco) is a big help. Even a good photo of the underside of the loco would help.


----------

